# Greek Translation Team: README! (gentoo-doc-el@gentoo.org)

## Deathwing00

Mailing list: gentoo-doc-el@gentoo.org

Subscribe: gentoo-doc-el-subscribe@gentoo.org

Unsubscribe: gentoo-doc-el-unsubscribe@gentoo.org

Subscribe Digest: gentoo-doc-el-subscribe-digest@gentoo.org

Unsubscribe Digest: gentoo-doc-el-unsubscribe-digest@gentoo.org

Help: gentoo-doc-el-help@gentoo.org

Opios thelei na parei meros, apla na kanei subscribe stin mailing list kai na stili ena minima me ti tha protimouse na metafrasei. Tha organothoume stin mailing list.Last edited by Deathwing00 on Wed Jun 29, 2005 6:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deathwing00

I lista tou sourceforge tha minei axrisimopiiti.

----------

